# Building devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4 gives "cannot open Makefile"



## adamk (Jul 10, 2011)

For a couple of weeks now, on one machine, if I try to build devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4 from ports, I get:


```
-- Generating done
CMake Warning: The variable, 'WITH_PolkitQt', specified manually, was not used during the generation.
-- Build files have been written to: /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4/work/kdebindings-4.6.5
===>  Building for py26-kdebindings-kde-4.6.5
make: cannot open Makefile.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4.
```

I've updated my ports tree a number of times.  The confusing part is that on another machine, I don't get this error.  The port builds just fine.  On the problematic machine, I've even wiped out /usr/ports and pulled a fresh copy, but I still get the same error.

For what it's worth, /usr/ports/devel/kdebindings4-python-pykde4/Makefile does exist and looks good to me:

http://sprunge.us/CfAS

Adam


----------



## moatdib (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Adam, 
did you figure out the issue, I have the very same problem here using 8.0 amd64. 

Cheers


----------



## adamk (Aug 22, 2011)

No.  For completely different reasons, I've had to reinstall the machine this was happening on.

Adam


----------

